# Traditional Anabolic Steroids vs. OTC Designers Steroids



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2011)

Traditional Anabolic Steroids vs. OTC Designers Steroids by Mike Arnold It was the late 90???s and the bodybuilding industry had not witnessed any significant supplement breakthroughs since the arrival of creatine in 1993. The market was ripe for someone to come along and rock the ship, as bodybuilders everywhere were clamoring for a new category [...]

*Read More...*


----------

